# Help! I'm frustrated! (long)



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats on wanting to get better and ethically take game! You should start with getting your bow set up correctly.... On the mustang, I think you need to have the nock point roughly 1/8" of an inch above the rest. Make sure the rest looks like it is in line with the string for starters... paper tuning is a good option.... research it on here. The only way you are going to get good @ 20-25 yds is to shoot @ 30-35 yds... and so on.. keep working back.... repetition in your form and follow thru is a must for consistant groups. Keep both eyes open... this will help with looking @ your pins..... if you need ne more info... pm me... I helped a buddies gf out with this same set up. and I don't know who is the better shot now... her or him... archery is probably 99% mental... 1% physical.... an average shot can be great shots all of the time.. if he has a great mental game...


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

Tiger - my best advice - get thee to a coach. Period.

We could diagnose you all day here on AT - one thing after another. A bow that is relatively well tuned should (IMHO) shoot groups out to at least 25 yards - but, you said you bought it used - so who's to say with any confidence what really is the problem.

A coach will watch YOU and your form and work with your body type. If you don't have a coach in your area, find a really good shooter and ask them who taught them to shoot. If you have to - spend some money - after all, what's that Elk hunt going to cost?

Ann


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*Longer distances*

Sorry to say it but its all in your head! Believe me when it comes to shooting 30 yards i get all messed up and even broke a few arrows in the process. Granted i only started shooting 3-ds and doing 300 league ive managed to do pretty good. Just think of it as if you are only shooting at 10-15 yards and you will be fine just keep practicing and you will do great. Keep trying and give it your all!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*get it tuned.*

by making sure it's not the bow you will be able to concentrate on You!!

I recently went to a field archery shoot and shot 80 yards. boy was it fun and bow did I suck at it. I broke 3 arrows. My friend Susan is a pro for mathews and she told me to practice shooting from far back like 40-50 yards. Then when you move back to 20-30 it will seem not as far.

Don't worry about being embrassed at your 3D shoot. I have never seen anyone make fun of anyone else at our shoots. Everyone is usually very encouraging. Have fun. 
My goal at my first shoot was to come home with all my arrows, and I did and it was a good day.


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm pretty good at 20 yds. but beyond that takes work. i've been going to 3d shoots and i've noticed how much they have helped me as far as shot placement and i had fun too. i've been shooting since jan. 08 and i've been to two 3d shoots and at the second one i got flighted ..... pretty exciting. chin up


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with practicing out farther then you actually plan on shooting at an animal. I consistently practice out to 60-70 yards. Whenever I go out to shoot I will shoot a few up close to warm up and then before my muscles get tired I start shooting longer distances. After awhile of shooting at the far targets 30 & 40 yds seem like cake:wink:.

I guess my best advice besides practice would be to make sure your "center shot" is on. Mine was a little off and I didn't really notice it at all under 20 yds but after that it was really making a difference in my groups :noidea: . . .Oh:secret: and some days I am bad about"peeking":embara::lol: My groups definatly reflect that too


----------



## lgnn415 (Mar 10, 2008)

*maybe.....*

it could be bowhand torque. at 15-20 yards, it won't be as noticeable with a few flyers here and there....but past that range...you'll be shooting a group that resembles a shotgun pattern. I drove myself nuts trying to sight in my 82nd Airborne because of it. I'd get it sighted in at 20, move to 30 yards...put an arrow left..then right...then high...some even totally missing the primary target and hitting in my backstop. After reading a few threads in the bow tuning forum, i found out about hand torque and how to combat it. I opened up my fingers on my grip hand, relaxed my hand more, and now the bow is sighted in and i'm shooting as tight of groups as I want without breaking my FOBs out to 70 yards  just an idea...hope it helps. Good luck and don't get aggrevated, it'll come to you soon enough. biggest thing to remember - you'll never make a fool of yourself as long as you are having fun...because if its fun...it won't matter


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Valkyrie said:


> Tiger - my best advice - get thee to a coach. Period.
> 
> We could diagnose you all day here on AT - one thing after another. A bow that is relatively well tuned should (IMHO) shoot groups out to at least 25 yards - but, you said you bought it used - so who's to say with any confidence what really is the problem.
> 
> ...


Amen Ann.

Everyone here can guess, but only a well trained archer can find the problem, and fix it for her.

TigerGalLE - Don't get frustrated. You've already got 90% of what you need, and that's the desire, and passion to shoot better.
Practicing 8 hours a day with a poorly fit, or set up bow won't help, and if you might be doing something wrong when you shoot, practicing wrong won't help either. I'll bet 30-60 minutes with a GOOD coach will get you shooting 6" groups at 40 yards.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok... so I got a friend who shoots a Mathews to look at my bow. He did some investigating and found that my arrow rest was off. So after moving my arrow rest to the right a little bit I started shooting better groups. So I probably shot 100 times today and I really have seen improvement since moving my arrow rest. Not saying that my groups are perfect though. Every now and then I still have one way off... But usually as soon as I pull the trigger I know it is a bad shot. 

Also I realized what I thought was my 20yard pin was really like 26yards.. So i moved my pin and actually started shooting 20 yards. I think I am doing a lot better now. Thanks for all the encouragement. I think my bow still needs some tuning. And I still have a lot of improving to do. 

I read a lot of threads today on archery talk as well. I think I learned a lot. So we'll see. I'll keep everyone updated. 

I do still feel like I am "punching" the trigger. But that is a mind over matter thing that I have to conquer. 

Tiger


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a good thing.

Here's a thought.

What rest are you using, and are your feathers hitting it even just a little?


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm using a rip cord fall away rest. I don't think my feathers are hitting... I don't hear anything... How would I know if they were?

Tiger


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

TigerGalLE said:


> I'm using a rip cord fall away rest. I don't think my feathers are hitting... I don't hear anything... How would I know if they were?
> 
> Tiger


You're probably fine with that. I've shot a Ripcord for a long time, and never had a problem.
If you want to be sure though, take some bright red lipstick, and put a little on inside surface, and flat, top side of the rest.
Shoot some arrows, and see if they get any lipstick on the feathers after you shoot them. Ususally you can cure this if it's happening juts by turning your nocks.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Now that you are a bit more confident, go to the shoot.. you won't embarass yourself. :wink: Let the others there help you. Tell em yer new at it, they will gladly help you out with form issues or other things they may see as you shoot. Just remember... tweaks to form should be small and gradual. Don't try a bunch of new things all at once.

Shooting competitively has helped my skills as an archer more than anything I've done in my archery career.. and that's a lot of years of shootin... :wink: Go shoot, have fun, meet other archers, and surely you'll find some in the same boat as you.. :thumb:


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

You don't say what you have for a sight, whether it's multiple pin or single or even whether or not you're shooting instinctively.You also don't state whether your problem is with field points, broadheads or both. If your bow is properly tuned and your sight is aligned correctly,and your shooting form is consistant, then the windage of your shots should remain the same at any yardage. Obviously you will need to adjust the height of your pins. From 10 to 20 yds you will see a drop whereas from 15 to 20 you wouldn't see any noticeable difference. If you're shooting fixed blade broadheads, you have to spin test them for absolute alignment because up to 15 yards, you could launch a log off your bow and still hit the 10 ring because you are so close but after that your BH could very well be steering your arrow left, right, up or down depending on which way it's off kilter when laying on the rest.Another thing is to do your best to shoot with both eyes open. Depth preception helps greatly in controlling target panic due to tunnel vision while using only one eye. Hope this helps.


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm using a multi-pin site. I am also using field points right now. I've tried shooting with both eyes open, and I guess because I'm not used to it it seem SO weird! It almost makes me dizzy. I have a lot of trouble with it. I guess that is something I need to work on. 

Tiger


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You'll shoot better if you can learn to shoot with both eyes open. It can be hard at first if you've shot with one closed, but if you practice a bit, it's not hard to learn. Try squinting your left eye if you're right handed, so it's only about half open.. then you can gradually open it more. It will teach you to deal with the multiple images you see. 

You should also try to always focus on the target. Acquire the target with your eyes, keep them focused on the target, raise your bow into view, keep your eye on the target, bring the proper pin into the sight picture, keeping the focus on the target. When ready, release the arrow, and keep the eyes on the target. Right on the exact spot you want the arrow to hit.. until it hits there. If you do this, you can virtually steer the arrow to the spot with your eyes, as your mind learns the hand-eye coordination that you are developing as a new archer. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm using a multi-pin site. I am also using field points right now. I've tried shooting with both eyes open, and I guess because I'm not used to it it seem SO weird! It almost makes me dizzy. I have a lot of trouble with it. I guess that is something I need to work on.
> 
> Tiger


Have you checked to see if you are right or left eye dominant? Are you right handed?


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

weathermantrey said:


> I'm using a multi-pin site. I am also using field points right now. I've tried shooting with both eyes open, and I guess because I'm not used to it it seem SO weird! It almost makes me dizzy. I have a lot of trouble with it. I guess that is something I need to work on.
> 
> Tiger


Sorry I posted that under my boyfriend's screen name...Oops...

And yes I have discovered that I am Right eye dominant... and Right handed

Tiger


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

TigerGalLE said:


> Sorry I posted that under my boyfriend's screen name...Oops...
> 
> And yes I have discovered that I am Right eye dominant... and Right handed
> 
> Tiger


It's just something you can work on.. some shoot 'one-eyed' and shoot fine, but if you watch the better ones, I think you'll see they keep the left open as well. Some may squint a bit, but I find that shooting both open and focusing on the target and letting the mechanical stuff just happen as it should has given me the best results. :wink:


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

IGluIt4U makes a great point. Looking through the sight and focusing on the target rather than the pin will take away your self induced dizziness. What it will also do , once you get used to it, will eliminate the subconscious urge to drop the bow and lift your head to follow the arrow while you are releasing because your focus is already on the target. This is why "Follow Thru" is so critical. One other thing to consider and would help if someone were observing you, would be to make sure you are NOT punching the release when the pin crosses your aiming point. Punching the release leads to flinching in anticipation of the bow recoil where you have already pushed your bow hand forward and dropped in the same motion as the release. It sounds like a lot of things to worry about ,but will all come so natural with plenty of practice and paying full attention to your complete form where you will realize the "Dos and Dont's" and you will be amazed at your consistantcy. Good Luck.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

kdbass said:


> IGluIt4U makes a great point. Looking through the sight and focusing on the target rather than the pin will take away your self induced dizziness. What it will also do , once you get used to it, will eliminate the subconscious urge to drop the bow and lift your head to follow the arrow while you are releasing because your focus is already on the target. This is why "Follow Thru" is so critical. One other thing to consider and would help if someone were observing you, would be to make sure you are NOT punching the release when the pin crosses your aiming point. Punching the release leads to flinching in anticipation of the bow recoil where you have already pushed your bow hand forward and dropped in the same motion as the release. It sounds like a lot of things to worry about ,but will all come so natural with plenty of practice and paying full attention to your complete form where you will realize the "Dos and Dont's" and you will be amazed at your consistantcy. Good Luck.:wink:


Both great points.. :thumb: The one single thing that still gets me, and I'm working hard to keep it consistent, is my follow thru... I know when it's right, and the arrow hits where I'm lookin... on occasion it ain't... and the arrow hits where it wants.. if my shot execution was good, it's close... usually... but.. when I get a miss, it's my follow thru 80% of the time. :wink:

A smooth trigger release is most easily achieved when the bowhand is relaxed on the grip and the trigger hand is relaxed and gently nudging the trigger (if you are using a trigger release). This will help prevent 'punching' the trigger. :thumb:


----------



## tearley777 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey girl go shoot that 3D tourney tomorrow and have a blast. I got my first bow ever 3 weeks ago. I've only been able to practice at about 15 yrds. I shot a local Archers for Christ match today. I was kind of intimidated as I walked up to sign in because I saw men & women with a lot more expensive equipment than I have. Then I totally missed the 1st three targets. Got pretty discouraged at that point. Luckily the club president was shooting in my group so he watched my form, etc. One big thing was that I had a death grip on my bow. By letting it balance itself in the web between my thumb and fingers my shooting got a lot better. Over the course we also realized that my pins aren't set right so my accuracy was low. I've got to get back to the range and get some help with that. I shot a 116 so I'm pretty proud. Don't get shook up no matter how well it looks like everyone else has it together. Everyone was so friendly and really ready to answer questions. It was great. I am looking forward to doing another tourney in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

See... That's what I'm tellin ya.. you'll get a lot of help, and from more than one oftentimes.. take advantage of the local expertise, they can help you immensely. Yes, it is a bit awe inspiring at first, but after you lose the nerves, and settle in, it's quite fun and a great way to improve your archery skills. :wink:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey everyone. Thanks for all the help and suggestions. I went to the 3D tournament today. There were 25 targets and I shot from the 25yrd max range. (Ladies bowhunter novice). I shot a 195. I was pretty happy with how I did. I only missed 1 target and it was straight down a hill. Didn't really know how to judge the distance on that one. Shot under it... Then I only shot outside of the 8point ring 3 times. And got quite a few 10 pointers. I had a lot of fun. Judging the yardage was tricky but towards the end I got a lot better. 

I can't wait until my next tournament! I don't know how I placed yet. They'll post the scores online later today. There weren't very many women shooting though. 

Thanks again.
Tiger


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Glad to hear you went, shot well, and had fun.. :thumb: The advantage to being a female is that you don't have a lot of archers, so.. you have a good chance of placing well in your division.. :wink:

Congrats.. :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

I also wanted to add... After the 3D tournament today I decided to try shooting with both eyes open. I was determined...and WOW. I cannot believe how much my groups tightened up. It is weird with both eyes open though. I kept thinking my pin was not going to be centered in my peep, but when I'd close my left eye it was always dead center. Also I think this has helped tremendously with my follow through. I see the arrow hit the target before I move my bow. I was actually shooting good groups from 30 yards today with both eyes open. I really was amazed... However after shooting about 50 times I felt a little cross eyed. I don't know why it makes me dizzy, but it sure helps my shot... Thanks for that advice and I'm glad I tried it. I don't think I'll ever go back to shooting with 1 eye open. Also my pin doesn't "dance" all over the place. I'd go back and forth from 1 eye open to both and with 1 eye open my pin danced all over the target... 

Anyway, thanks for all the advice. 

Tiger


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I shot a 185 my first time out on a 3-D course... on 30 targets.

You beat the crap out of me.:wink:


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey y'all.... So I've been bowhunting for about 3 years. This fall will be my 4th season. I mainly hunt whitetails but last year we went and Elk hunted in Colorado. We plan to go back to Colorado again this fall... So here is my dilemma.
> 
> I don't have a problem shooting out to 10-15 yards. When I hunt whitetails they usually all come that close. I usually don't have a problem killing them. But I'm never going to get a shot on an Elk that close.
> 
> ...


Hey Tiger

Pretty please could you post a picture of your mustang? I want to get one but I don't know what I'm in for could you please lighten the load a little:tongue:

Tanz


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Tiger

You need to get a pin and add it onto your site then adjust it for 20 yrds, do the same for 30 yrds (you should also have a setting for a scope if you shoot with one)and when you're shooting just imagine that you're still at 10 or 15 yrds watch you're form and do the same thing over and over again don't worry were the arrow goes just focus on your form and do as you would at 10 or 15 yrds. I would also advice on getting your bow professionally tuned but if you have tight grouping at 10 and 15 then I don't think there's any thing wrong with the bow. Just clear your mind and make sure that you're on your own when you are practicing untill you're sure that you are confident enough to shoot with others. I personally think it's all in your head I'm sure you shoot well but don't give yourself enough credit for it:wink:

Pretty please could you post a picture of your mustang? I'm shooting a Matthews Genisis at the moment and I want to go up to Mustang but I don't know what I'm in for, could you please lighten the load a little:tongue:

Thanks and good luck,
Tanz


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is a pic of me drawing it back.. it is the only picture I have right now. I can get some more later.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay here are some more pictures. I really love this bow. I'm a big fan.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

TigerGalLE said:


> Here is a pic of me drawing it back.. it is the only picture I have right now. I can get some more later.


I think your form looks good. DL possibly a touch long.

One thing I'd advise against is doing exactly what you're doing in that picture, and that's drawing the bow without an arrow on it. A dryfire could be a catastrophe. 
Nock an arrow, and point it in a safe direction at something an arrow definitely won't pass through when you want to take a picture like that.:wink:


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

I know this is going to sound like the most simple advise in the world, and people on this site might find it not so technical. But When i started shooting i had major problems with my groups opening up at longer distances...and The most simple advise i got was to always try to keep my pin on the target all the way thru the shot until you actually hear the arrow impact the target. I have to go back to thinking that in my head again from time to time when im not shooting so hot. Probably not much help.. but it helped me, just consintrait on your pin not moving until you hear your arrow hit

oh and just looking at your pic, try to change your grip on the bow. Can any one post pics on different ways to grip a bow. It will be better then trying to discribe it


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> I know this is going to sound like the most simple advise in the world, and people on this site might find it not so technical. But When i started shooting i had major problems with my groups opening up at longer distances...and The most simple advise i got was to always try to keep my pin on the target all the way thru the shot until you actually hear the arrow impact the target. I have to go back to thinking that in my head again from time to time when im not shooting so hot. Probably not much help.. but it helped me, just consintrait on your pin not moving until you hear your arrow hit
> 
> oh and just looking at your pic, try to change your grip on the bow. Can any one post pics on different ways to grip a bow. It will be better then trying to discribe it


VERY good advice! When I first started shooting, the day I learned to hold my bow out even after the shot was the day my scores jumped dramatically! Try not to "grip" the bow with your left hand, just push the bow toward the target. That will help keep the bow from torquing after your release goes off, which can send the arrow off path a bit. Your form looks really good though other than that, it looks like you have solid anchor points. Just remember to always have an arrow on when you're drawing back, even when you are going to let back down.

I need to work on keeping my eyes open  I did it for a few weeks but went back to one-eye. I need to give it another try.


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

TigerGalLE said:


> Here is a pic of me drawing it back.. it is the only picture I have right now. I can get some more later.


I noticed in your picture that your sling is a bit too short therefore you need to loosen it and your fingers to a looser, more relaxed grip, your thumb and forefinger should be lightly touching at the tips and the rest of your fingers relaxed completely pushing the web of your hand forward at the same time lifting the palm of your hand off the bow and put your knuckles to a 45 degree angle you should shoot with both eyes open (the left eye looks closed) and try to lower your front shoulder.

Thank you for the pictures it looks so cool I think I might get one...Eventually

Regards,
Tanz


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks good... just keep both eyes opened.... this really helps with your balance! Also loosen up your grip on your hand.... possibly just lettying your fingers barely touch the grip... or not letting them touch @ all.... bend your elbow just a touch and balance the bow on the "meat" of your palm, or your thumb muscle... just get what feels comfortable... and to that everytime... REPETITION


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> Looks good... just keep both eyes opened.... this really helps with your balance! Also loosen up your grip on your hand.... possibly just lettying your fingers barely touch the grip... or not letting them touch @ all.... bend your elbow just a touch and balance the bow on the "meat" of your palm, or your thumb muscle... just get what feels comfortable... and to that everytime... REPETITION


I completely agree with you

Tanz


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would start by taking that grip off and getting a Shrewd to stick on there...that will help with the grip issues:wink:


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 23, 2008)

IMO you will do well to add a kisser button to your string. Add it about the width of your thumb up from the top of your D loop. You will need to slide your peep to get a clear view again. The DL looks too long but it looks like your bow arm shoulder is up too high. This tends to make your anchor float and I will bet is causing your groups to open up. If you could add a kisser and then gently touch it to the corner of your mouth that should get your shoulder to a more realistic T formation.

You will also want to touch the string to the tip of your nose as well as the kisser to the corner of your mouth. Look at your pic and you will see that you are letting the bow back so that you can get the peep back so it passes the tip of your nose. This is like creeping forward to meet the string in the middle and does nothing for your group making.
There is another thread around that talks about kisser buttons and frankly adding one of those will help you dramatically IMMHO!! :wink:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for all the feedback. I really just posted that picture to show someone what my mathews mustang looks like. That picture was taken quite a while ago and I think I have improved my form some since then.I've learned a lot on AT. I didn't know I would get critiqued on my form or I may have actually posted a better picture. :tongue: But thanks for the tips! I know it is all about repetition and doing it the same every time. And I do shoot with both eyes open now. I just hadn't started doing that when I took this picture.  

It was hard to get used to shooting with both eyes open but it really helped tighten up my groups when I got the hang of it.

Tiger


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Where as im not a gal...

I had a similar problem...i could shoot great groups at 60 yards, but as soon as i hit 70 they got HUGE! 

I PM'ed a buddy whos a coach...he told me " its all in your head, you sub-counsiously dont think you are capable of holding on target" so...the excersice he told me to try was just nock an arrow....go to the distance your groups open up at, and just draw, and aim, hold on the dot as long as you can...not shooting, do this 4 or 5 times each session. 

This helped me tons! went from 2 foot+ groups to 5 or 6 inch at 70. 

Hope it made sense...if you wanna try it and have a question tell me and ill try to help.


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

TigerGalLE said:


> Hey thanks for all the feedback. I really just posted that picture to show someone what my mathews mustang looks like. That picture was taken quite a while ago and I think I have improved my form some since then.I've learned a lot on AT. I didn't know I would get critiqued on my form or I may have actually posted a better picture. :tongue: But thanks for the tips! I know it is all about repetition and doing it the same every time. And I do shoot with both eyes open now. I just hadn't started doing that when I took this picture.
> 
> It was hard to get used to shooting with both eyes open but it really helped tighten up my groups when I got the hang of it.
> 
> Tiger


Hey,

Well, that's good can you post a more rescent photo please.

Tanz


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

I shot in my 2nd 3D tournament today. I did bad compared to my 1st tournament. My first tournament I shot from the white marks (furthest shot 25 yards). I shot a 195 out of 25 targets in that tournament. This time some how they put me in a class where i shot from the yellow marks... Almost all of my shots were 30yards. It was much harder and I shot a 176. Not the best score ever but it was fun and more challenging.. Here is a pic of 1 of my 2 shots in the 12 ring! My boyfriend got a 12 too on that one. I shot it at 25 yards and my boyfriend was further back on the green marks and shot it at like 33 yards he said. 

You can't tell from the picture but the bear was peaking around the tree. I was scared I was going to stick my arrow in the tree. You can see where a lot of people did!

Tiger


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Tiger

That was a WONDERFUL shot good on you and I think your boyfriend needs a pat on the back too:wink:

When shooting compititions don't worry about the over all score you should rather set yourself some smaller/ short term goals and you will find that if you focus on each individual shot you will find it will be more consistant(I learnt this tip just rescently)

Good luck and have fun during the compititions to follow.

Tanz


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Howdy Tiger*



TigerGalLE said:


> Hey y'all.... So I've been bowhunting for about 3 years. This fall will be my 4th season. I mainly hunt whitetails but last year we went and Elk hunted in Colorado. We plan to go back to Colorado again this fall... So here is my dilemma.
> 
> I don't have a problem shooting out to 10-15 yards. When I hunt whitetails they usually all come that close. I usually don't have a problem killing them. But I'm never going to get a shot on an Elk that close.
> 
> ...


First thing Relax ! You will be fine .
Second , Take the Whisker biscut and CHUCK IT !
Have a Pro shop fit the bow to you , Maybe twist up or down the string to fit you also try a better rest, NAP 360 is nice , but a quick tune 800 is reliable too . 
Use a Kisser button ! Reliable Anchors make reliable Bullseyes
and Watch your form Make sure you do everything the same everytime . 

Best of luck to you!!
Den


----------

